# straight or angled cordless trim gun



## AustinDB (Sep 11, 2006)

I'm looking at picking up a paslode cordless but looking for feedback. Do you feel the straight or angled is more versatile for regular trim work? none of my air tools use angled nails-so that would be an added expense-nice to keep all straight nails. 

does the paslode framing nailer use the same battery/cartridge as the finish nailer?


----------



## christianH (Apr 7, 2008)

The only benefit of the angled in my eyes is that it will reach into tighter places, i have booth types, but corded, and the straight only collects dust. as far as the battery and cartridge, the cordless trim gun uses the same battey but uses smaller cartridges


----------



## Burby (Nov 25, 2008)

I have to agree on the angled nailer, best way to go. I have 3 or 4 straight nailers collecting dust and getting rusty, if not rusted to the point of no use any more, (been so long since I last seen them)
Fasteners are so inexpensive now having both won't break you and I think you will find your straight nails will get as rusty as your straight gun will.. lol

As far as the gas loaded guns, I used one one time on a bath remodel, --=phew, it was winter in Ohio. Went up to help a friend there do his bathroom. I've never had the desire to purchase one since, lol.. But they have improved them from what I have heard just not for me is all. 

Happy Turkey Day!!!


----------



## s. donato (Jan 23, 2008)

i will play devils advocate here...

i only own straight 16ga but i also own angled 15ga.

i haven't found a situation that the straight has been a major problem. if all my guns were angled i would probably prefer it, but since i have a bunch that are straight and the subs that work for me all have straight its easier to keep one type of nail on hand.

if your trying to carry one type of nailers the angled is the way to go. with the straight you may end of doing some pinkiy trigger pulling to get into some tighter areas - its never held me back.

like the others said the same battery is used on the guns but different gas. you may want to do some research b/c i think paslode is changing the gas cartridge on the framers so it may be soon they are going to do the same on the finish. i wonder if a battery change is in their future too.

good luck in what ever you pick.

i switched to dewalts cordless last year and couldn't be happier... again i use their straight 16ga.


----------



## Burby (Nov 25, 2008)

s. donato said:


> i will play devils advocate here...
> 
> i only own straight 16ga but i also own angled 15ga.
> 
> ...


 
Playing devils advocate on Turkey Day????????  lol

It's not that it holds back or right or wrong, it is just more comfortable to me once began using angled and each after I purchased the 1st one, I purchased angled. 
Like wood handle vs metal handle on a hammer, more about preference rather than one better than the other. 

You supply nails for your subs???????? I guess we all do one way or another, supply them or be charged for them, lol

Happy Turkey Day & Happy Holidays!!!


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

I have both passlodes, I use both during and kind of trim out or install, I also have a Grex angled finish nailer just for the increased nail lengths. I though about buying another straight passlode so I dont have to switch out different nail lengths.

Oh yeah, I have the framer, angled finish, and the srtaight finish passlode. I love them for their purpose, sure beast dragging hoses around a almost finished project.


----------



## AustinDB (Sep 11, 2006)

I was looking at the dewalt cordless-would be nice b/c no cartridges and I have 18v XRP tools to boot. The downside looked to be the weight and 2" maximum nail length (2 1/2" for paslode). 

Purpose of the tool would be remodeling/door/window trim-maybe a little crown, but not high volume...would guess the dewalt would suit my needs. thoughts???


----------



## orson (Nov 23, 2007)

I would take the DeWalt cordless nailer over the Paslode any day. 

I despise high maintenance tools, and there is nothing higher maintenance than a Paslode nailer.

If you use them a lot you need to have 2 of the same nailer just so your work isn't interrupted every time 1 jams up.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

Never had a passlode jam on me, only issues was after I cleaned it, didnt work well again till it got all dirty again.


----------



## dkillianjr (Aug 28, 2006)

I say go with the angled cordless for sure. I have the paslode 16ga angled and the 18ga strait nailer. The 18ga seems to suck sometimes as far as getting the trigger to depress enough to shoot, it seems like a lot of times its hitting stuff. The angled I rarely have a problem with though. Although my 16ga air nailer is strait and I seem to rarely have problems with it, it must be the size of the paslodes. The framing nailer uses the same battery, as long as your framing nailer is new enough to have the oval battery and not the round tube one. But they do use different fuel cells. 


Dave


----------



## dayspring (Mar 4, 2006)

72chevy4x4 said:


> I was looking at the dewalt cordless-would be nice b/c no cartridges and I have 18v XRP tools to boot. The downside looked to be the weight and 2" maximum nail length (2 1/2" for paslode).
> 
> Purpose of the tool would be remodeling/door/window trim-maybe a little crown, but not high volume...would guess the dewalt would suit my needs. thoughts???


 
My Dewalt cordless shoots 2 1/2 inchers, Once you get used to the weight, you really don't pay attention to it so much. I've had it about 2 years and no problems excepts the rubber nose piece come off easy when stored.


----------



## s. donato (Jan 23, 2008)

dayspring said:


> My Dewalt cordless shoots 2 1/2 inchers, Once you get used to the weight, you really don't pay attention to it so much. I've had it about 2 years and no problems excepts the rubber nose piece come off easy when stored.



i am pretty sure mine shoots 2-1/2 also... 

there is a rubber piece... i think i lost my the first week.  i just got used to not needing one. and for really nice finish work i am usually using my other guns anyway. 

as for the weight - its heavier then the paslode, but i still use it a ton more then my corded guns. and i have spent 15 mins fixing/maintaining it in the past 2 years. plus the extra weight just builds your arm muscles - less time to spend working out


----------



## Bill (Mar 30, 2006)

I do not see any difference between the angled and straigh nailers. Both can get into the same space. Been using a straight nailer for years with no problems at all.


----------



## bert0168 (Jan 28, 2008)

I have the Paslode straight finish and brad nailer. Haven't had any problems with any of them. Cleaning isn't an issue. Had them for about 4 years now without any major issues or real thorough cleaning.

If you are using a finish nailer all day, every day, you should be on air anyway


----------



## TBFGhost (Oct 9, 2008)

*One check craigslist first.*

Paslodes are ALWAYS for sale in my area, NJ. You can pick up an angled kit, usally with fuel cells and some nails for $200-$250 and most of the time they look damn near new. I got my framer for $80...came with everyone but a charger.

I have the angled paslode and never had a problem with it...it has always fired. The only time it got weird was during a winter job when it was real cold. The cold weather reduces the pressure inside of the fuel cell and when it gets cold enough, not enough fuel gets to the gun. Not really a big problem for the smaller trim jobs, I just use two fuel cells. I leave one sitting on a water heater or other warm area. When the cell I am using gets too cold to fire, I just swap it out with the warm one. But it must have been around 25-30 degrees out. 

I also have the framer....I just got off a job where I was using it to build a 35 foot chase on a house...it was 20-30 degrees out and it worked just fine...the fuel cells went a little faster, again b/c of the cold weather reducing pressure, so I just stashed them in my truck for when I have a warm interior job...they still have around 1/4 left in them. When the used cells are warm they fire. 

Yes Paslode Cordless are more picky then other cordless guns out there, but if you know how they work, they beat out every other cordless out there...Just learn the true way they work and forget all the wives tales out there about them and you will be able to keep yours up and running....

I love them for what they are...I only use air on the larger jobs....and on the gound...having the cordless sure made it easier when I was 35 feet up....one less hose/cord to get tangled/weigh you down.


http://philadelphia.craigslist.org/tls/933896087.html

http://southjersey.craigslist.org/tls/918310637.html

http://jerseyshore.craigslist.org/tls/905736489.html


----------



## stp57 (Dec 12, 2007)

My cordless Dewalt brad nailer shoots straight only, my Dewalt finish nailer shoots angled up to 21/2". Using the Nano Lithium batteries reduces the weight quite a bit & you can nail all day on one charge. I haven't had to pay more than $60 total for a Nano battery yet & I recently got a battery & charger for $92, all off of Ebay. You've got to be patient & the good deals will come.
Note:
A couple of drops of superglue will keep that rubber tip on.


----------

